# AGR site not working?



## saxman (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone else having trouble logging into the AGR website? I've tried for the last couple days and it just comes up as error. I requested my password and it came to be the same, so no one has hacked in it. Just wondering if its just me.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

I logged on numerous times today and yesterday with no problems.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah,

It won't accept my password!

RF :angry:


----------



## soitgoes (Jan 13, 2009)

No problems here. I just logged in.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 13, 2009)

Everything works for me just fine.

I will mention one oddity though that I've noticed with the AGR site ever since the last update. If you're on a high speed connection this is less likely to be an issue, but one must be careful to make sure and allow the home page to load fully before you enter your password. Assuming that one is using Internet Explorer, don't know if this issue applies to other browsers, you must wait until the page has fully loaded. That means that the green indicator bar at the bottom of the page has disapeared. If the bar is still progressing and you enter your password and submit the page, you won't be logged in, you'll just be returned to the home page to try again.

The same issue can also cause other oddities on the AGR site, once you do manage to login. Like for example, viewing your transactions. If you don't wait for each page to fully load, you often won't be taken to where you want to go.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 13, 2009)

Still wont work????


----------



## soitgoes (Jan 13, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Still wont work????


Try clearing your browser's cache or using a different browser.


----------



## saxman (Jan 13, 2009)

soitgoes said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Still wont work????
> ...


Still not for me either. Used both Safari and Firefox. (I'm on a Mac) What are you on, Soitgoes? I let the full page loads too.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not soitgoes, but I use Safari, and it works fine for me.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow im surprised to see so many mac users. I also use a mac. Make sure your Safari Isnt in Private Browsing since then cookies are disabled and you cant log in


----------



## wayman (Jan 13, 2009)

saxman66 said:


> soitgoes said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


I've had no problems with AGR using Firefox on my PowerBook today or yesterday.

I have encountered the "gotta wait for it to load" problem Alan described, especially on my iPhone. Quite annoying.


----------



## eee (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been unsuccessful at logging on for several days. I've checked my password and it's correct. Using Windows Vista and Firefox.

The top of the page looks like the normal home page, but then below the image I get this message:



> Site ErrorThanks for attempting to visit the Amtrak Guest Rewards web site.
> 
> An error occurred while you requested this page. We apologize for any inconvenience this problem may have caused and will correct it as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Jan 14, 2009)

The the "update" last week, the site has been a bit quirky for me as well.

I can log on perfectly fine, but some of the links load slowely, and sometimes hang, like "transactions", and such. But only on certain computers.

My guess, is the website has been "Ajaxed". The term describes the latest trend in website design, where the code is dynamically produced for a more "fluid" website.

But the Ajax coding is extremely buggy. IMO, as a webdesigner, it is the single worst thing to happen to the internet. Looking at the code, the AGR website was made with Coldfusion, which is Ajax heavy.

You could try adjusting your script settings (ie java, etc). Or maybe just allow the AGR website to have more access to scripts.


----------



## eee (Jan 15, 2009)

I've tried it now on two computers (a laptop running Vista and a desktop running OSX) and four browsers (firefox for vista, IE, firefox for mac, safari). Still no luck.

The site loads correctly. Then I input my username and password. That's when I get the error message posted above. I've added amtrakguestrewards.com to my whitelist for cookies. Scripts are allowed. Still no luck.


----------



## saxman (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like several of us have this problem. Has anyone called AGR yet to ask them? Too bad our AGR insider no longer works there.


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 15, 2009)

This might seem like an obvious course of action, but has anyone having this problem contacted AGR giving a detailed explaination of the problem and selecting "Website Technical Difficulties" as the subject through the following online form yet? With a little luck, they may have already faced the problem and have a quick answer. Good luck!

*https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cfm?category=contact&loc=contact.cfm*

On Edit: Seen post 15 after posting my message. I would still submit by the form to get an answer in writing. You can then just copy and paste the answer to this thread for others to see!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 15, 2009)

No go for several days for me as well, and that's after using 3 different browsers.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 15, 2009)

Still works well for me! I even signed on 3 or 4 times today with no problem.

It would seem that if there were problems with anyone, it would be with my account. And the system would crash and burn - *big time*!


----------

